# 2009 Tinboats.net Angler of the year Contest



## Jim (Jan 20, 2009)

It's that time of year again! AOY 2009. 

Contest is open to all Active members of the forum. Minimum 4 posts per month. In other words, 40 or so posts by the end of the contest.
*Cutoff for New Members is March 15, 2009.*
Contest starts January 1, 2009 and ends September 30, 2009.

The 2007 winner was Captain Ahab.






The 2008 winner was Flounderhead59.





So this is what I am thinking. Anyone who wants in on the contest will reply to this thread.
*You will create one post and keep on updating it with pictures of fish you catch. Fish pictures here, reports and fish pictures in the fishing reports section.
*
*Rules, Rules, Rules, Rules*
1, No Dink fish. This is a contest! You start posting tiny sunfish and 6 inch bass....your only hurting your chances. Show us why you deserve the coveted title. This is not a numbers contest, this is a wow factor contest. This is the for the guy or gal who had a great fishing year.
2, Only fish caught this year....obviously.
3, *No posting comments on this thread. All posts that are not fish pictures will be deleted.*
4, *No attaching pictures.* All pictures must be linked from an external source. Our Gallery, Photobucket...anything except direct upload. You need help doing it, PM me and I will help you out.

*PRIZES:*
Winner
1, The coveted Plaque
2, A custom inscribed Kistler Argon Rod of your choice. It will have your name and "2009 TinBoats.net Angler of the Year" written on it. https://www.kistlerrods.com/c/KR/Argon-TS-Fishing-Rods/





Winner will be determined by Myself and Waterwings. If I'm going down I am taking him with me. :LOL2:

*As usual, all prizes and rules subject to change because.*
Any question, comments, thoughts..PLEASE PM me.

Good luck all!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I'll be the guinea pig and start. Let me know if I do something wrong here.

Yellow Perch. Caught on 1/4/09. Long line trolling a bandit crank. Around 2.25 pounds(Take a look at weight of Ga record.)





Largemouth Bass. Caught on 2/21/09. 6 inch Watermelon seed finesse worm on a 1/4 oz. shakeyhead. 4.40 pounds (official scale)





Largemouth Bass. Caught on 3/12/09. 5 inch Daiwa DB minnow (still in it's mouth). Guess at 6 pounds.





Hybrid Bass. Caught on 3/21/09. 5 inch Daiwa DB minnow. Estimate at right around 4 pounds. (Same net as 5 pound 2 ouncer pictured below)





Spotted Bass. Caught on 3/27/09. 1/2 ounce spinnerbait. 3 pounds even.





Hybrid. Caught on 3/27/09. 1/2 ounce spinnerbait. 5 pounds 2 ounces, per my Rapala scale.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 20, 2009)

Best Bass - 

5lbs 5oz






4lbs2oz






3lbs4oz






Best Spotted Bass design






Best Catfish caught while Bass Fishing... 10lbs 1oz


----------



## Popeye (Jan 21, 2009)

With all the water covered in ice, this 9" Gill is a pretty decent catch.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2009)

1/17/09
Black Sea Bass - around 5 lbs
60 miles off the coast of Maryland / Virgina


----------



## G3_Guy (Jan 21, 2009)

*Date:* 01/01/09
*Lake:* Dale Hollow
*Species:* Spotted
*Length:* 17"





*Date:* 01/02/09
*Lake:* Dale Hollow
*Species:* Smallmouth
*Length:* 18"





*Date:* 01/02/09
*Lake:* Dale Hollow
*Species:* Smallmouth
*Length:* 18"





*Date:* 01/10/09
*Lake:* Cherokee
*Species:* Smallmouth
*Length:* 17"





*Date:* 01/10/09
*Lake:* Cherokee
*Species:* Smallmouth
*Length:* 19"





*Date:* 02/07/09
*Lake:* Cherokee
*Species:* Smallmouth
*Length:* 15"





*Date:* 04/18/09
*Lake:* Douglas
*Species:* Channel Cat
*Length:* 26"




*Date:* 05/25/09
*Lake:* Douglas
*Species:* Snapping Turtle
*Length:* 17"





*Date:* 05/25/09
*Lake:* Douglas
*Species:* Largemouth Bass
*Length:* 21"





*Date:* 06/06/09
*Lake:* Cherokee
*Species:* Hybrid Bass
*Length:* 21"






*Date:* 06/06/09
*Lake:* Cherokee
*Species:* Smallmouth Bass
*Length:* 18" & 18"






*Date:* 07/03/09
*Lake:* Chillhowee
*Species:* Walleye
*Length:* 21"


----------



## Fish Monger (Jan 21, 2009)

OK, I want in  Let's see how the man from Maine does this year 8) 

1-2-09
Brook Trout 12.5"





1-17-09
Crappie 10"
Chain Pickerel 12"
Chain Pickerel 14"





1-23-09
Yellow Perch 11.5"





1-31-09
Cusk 12.5" (Eelpout, Burbout)





2/10/09
Lake Trout 22" 21" 20" & 17" (Togue)





2/21/09
Lake Trout 20" 2 lbs. (Togue)





4/11/09
Salmon 24" 4 lbs.
Now that the ice is starting to leave we can really start honing in on the fish here in Maine :wink: 





5/3/09
Pair of 8 inch Brown Trout, caught dry fly fishing.









5/24/09
Small Mouths - all right around 12" - landed 5 of 8 with the kids


----------



## Bubba (Jan 22, 2009)

Both caught 1/7/09
38"




47"





Caught on 2-7-09
30"




45"





Caught on 2-8-09


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 22, 2009)

My personal best redfish on a flyrod. 25lbs + didn't weight him, released to fight another day.
Do I score extra points since it was caught on a sponcors fly??


----------



## ho_shi (Jan 23, 2009)

Manns Baby Minus 1 
Jan 11, 09
Granbury TX






Minda Lures 7 in Spearworm
Jan 17th 09
Lake Welsh 
Big Bass Fun Tournament





Rage Tail Shad
Jan 17th 09
Lake Welsh 
Big Bass Fun Tournament






Rage Tail Shad
Jan 18th, 09
Granbury TX
18 in 3 lb 13 oz


----------



## hengstthomas (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm in  
Here's a few pics ..
Crappie 14"





13" Yellow Perch





28" Striper





Red Ear Sunfish ..





Pickerel
















































































2009 Citations ..


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Feb 25, 2009)

lets see if i can get in this game








9.50 lake trout and 3,50 pickerel both from sebago lake me


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 3, 2009)

x


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 4, 2009)

Same fish as above.








Same fish as above.












Biggest pickerel of the year 








New Personal Best




Same fish as above








































Biggest Striper








Biggest SC Smallmouth-hope to change this one


----------



## jthielm (Mar 9, 2009)

I might as well get in on this.

First fish of the year. 9 lbs 2 oz 25.5"
Chartruese/yellow bass pro spinnerbait gold colorado blades


----------



## slim357 (Mar 17, 2009)

This is just gonna be a place holder (unless its the biggest thing I catch this year)


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 28, 2009)

Grabbin a spot here. 

20" smallmouth bass, Susquehanna River, Pa 1/9/09





20" largemouth bass, Schuylkill river, Pa 3/14/09





21" hybrid striper, Schuylkill River, Pa 3/12/09





19" smallmouth bass, Schuylkill River 3/15/09





25" walleye, Schuylkill River 3/19/09





18.5" smallmouth bass, Schuylkill River 3/27/09





15lb channel catfish, Schuylkill River 3/27/09





16lb common carp, Schuylkill River 4/8/09





28" hybrid striper, Schuylkill river 5/3/09





19" smallmouth bass, Schuylkill River 5/3/09





32lb flathead catfish, Schuylkill River 5/4/09





22lb flathead catfish, Schuylkill River 5/9/09





21" 7lb largemouth bass, Marsh Creek Lake 5/19/09





18" smallmouth bass, Schuylkill River 5/26/09





25lb flathead catfish, Schuylkill River 5/27/09





23lb mirror carp, Darby Creek 6/28/09





17lb common carp, Lake Nockamixon 7/9/09





23" pickeral, Private pond in Pa 7/11/09


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is my biggest of the year (and my life)

3/22/09 Bass 6.2 Lbs






and some nice ones. 













4/15/09 Bass 5.4 Lbs


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2009)

Correct, this thread is for pictures only. And you must update your thread each time with pictures, not make a new post each time.


----------



## goat83 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yellow Perch caught on Rapala Xrap 13inches, 3/19/09




5lb largemouth caught on green pumkin tube4/11/09


----------



## baptistpreach (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, Here's a placeholder, one with my modified jon, and the other of my last crappie trip


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2009)

Format changing, I be discussing this with the other mods. No need to do anything except keep on posting your fishing reports in the fishing section. Details to follow soon.


----------

